# Anyone shooting ASA this year?



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I am going to try and make it to Metropolis if the hubby is feeling ok. Good luck in Florida! I'll be shooting known 40 in Metropolis if I get there. Had planned on it this year too but didn't make it.


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll be shooting Women Open A if all goes well. I have a 5 month old so got to work at somethings. My parents are suppose to go with us to Florida. I haven't thought about past Florida but I know we will be going to as many as we can.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Stubby'smom said:


> I am going to try and make it to Metropolis if the hubby is feeling ok. Good luck in Florida! I'll be shooting known 40 in Metropolis if I get there. Had planned on it this year too but didn't make it.


Hope to see you in IL then, its only about an hour and a half from us so we will be there!


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

We were planning on Florida, but had a change of plans. We will definitely be at KY since it's the closest. Don't be nervous, last year was my first major event like that and it was a lot of fun. I was a little worried about shooting with a bunch of women I didn't know, the only person I had ever shot with was my husband. Now I prefer shooting when we can get together with other people! We had so much fun, just laughing and joking, I didn't have time to be nervous or even stress out if I messed up a shot. If you can get there early enough to shoot the SIMS first, it will help you get a feel for it before the big event. If your husband has shot the ASA's before that will be an advantage because he will know how everything works. We spent the first hour walking around looking lost because it was the first time for both of us. Good luck!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Not sure if I'll make FLorida but gonna hit as many others as I can. 
I travel with my friends who shoot for Mathews and my friend Susan broke her hand this fall and doesn't want to listen to the Dr. so they may not be ready for Florida.
Thinking about moving into the new Womens Open B, shot K40 last year and it was a lot of fun. 

Don't be nervous, I was and for no reason, had a great bunch of girls in our group and on either side of us, we had a blast. Everyone is really nice.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

my wife robin will be there known 40 her second year ever shooting a bow


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyP said:


> my wife robin will be there known 40 her second year ever shooting a bow


I hope to see her there! I'll keep her name in mind!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, Ill be there...cant wait..shooting Womens Known for the second time...used to shoot Open but wanted to focus on my shooting and my judging was a little  off...It will be nice to meet you....


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

miamiredneck said:


> Hi, Ill be there...cant wait..shooting Womens Known for the second time...used to shoot Open but wanted to focus on my shooting and my judging was a little  off...It will be nice to meet you....


You too! Hopefully we'll meet!! I'm getting less nervous and more excited!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

This will be second year shooting a bow as well. Won't be shooting the Soldier though, I'm testing a Heartbreaker, already love it, but Florida is my deciding time. Here is a picture of it, should be easy to spot!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

ksp2089 said:


> We were planning on Florida, but had a change of plans. We will definitely be at KY since it's the closest. Don't be nervous, last year was my first major event like that and it was a lot of fun. I was a little worried about shooting with a bunch of women I didn't know, the only person I had ever shot with was my husband. Now I prefer shooting when we can get together with other people! We had so much fun, just laughing and joking, I didn't have time to be nervous or even stress out if I messed up a shot. If you can get there early enough to shoot the SIMS first, it will help you get a feel for it before the big event. If your husband has shot the ASA's before that will be an advantage because he will know how everything works. We spent the first hour walking around looking lost because it was the first time for both of us. Good luck!


Thanks!  We are planning to shoot Friday at the Pro/Am, I'm looking forward to that! It will help me out, before the actual shoot on Sat/Sun. This week starts conditioning, I should (hopefully) be ready when that weekend comes! Hope to see you at the KY shoot, we are making that as well, barring anything happening! My husband has helped me tremendously, he's an awesome teacher. I've only shot with him, so shooting with people I don't know will be different for me!!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

my wife felt the same way last year.it was her first year.to shoot a bow period must less compete i think she was on the winning team on every team shoot she shot in.and she met some nice ladies that she made some friends with.and she feels alittle better about it now.98% percent of the people are great.i just ordered her another bow now she will have two blue smoke prestige's one for indoor and one for 3d.do you think maybe that i am glad she started shooting.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyP it sure does sound like your VERY proud of her shooting!!  Sounds like my husband. I told him just to change out the Soldier (my hunting bow) for target and he convinced me to try the HB. I'm glad he did. You guys know how to take care of us ladies


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

she got 9th at the classic her first year and yes i am very proud


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Ill be in Florida shootin the Known 40 also  See ya there and good luck


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

FITAfanatic-awesome!  good luck to you too!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hopefully gonna make it to KY this year to try out ASA. Going for K40 but we will see when the time comes!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Been shooting ASA's for 7 seasons now. Wow! Time flies, feel like I just started out. Love them. You will love them. I am going to miss FL but hit all the others. I shot KNown 40 last year but will by shooting OPEN B this year. Come on out and join in the fun!


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll be in Monroe, Paris,... Illinois, forgot the town, and Cullman...


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Whoops! Sorry ladies.... Didn't read all of it and realize it was in the womens section. Do forgive me.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

RoxieTrees-it's ok! We don't bite! 

FarmGirl7-Hopefully we'll see each other in KY, we will also be going there!

archermarj-Good luck in Open B!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ohhh.... Im getting pumped! We went out to the range Sunday and shot and I did pretty good for first out this year. I'm ready for FL, hopefully I'll meet some of you gals there!! We are leaving Thursday so we will be rested up. We are also shooting the Pro/Am which I'm excited about! Good luck to everyone going!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds good to me SG81! How was FL?


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

FarmGirl7-Florida officially rocked!  As my very first ASA I was impressed with the people and order of things, had a blast Friday on the team shoot. Made friends. Great time with my girl group too. I did good on Saturday, Sunday my arrow rest started hanging up. Tried to fix, but it wasn't happening. But still had a great time, and London's next, so I'll be ready!! we've made changes to the Heartbreaker and I'm shooting just about everyday now, so we'll see!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey SG I shot WK too, had a great group and awesome time, sorry we didn't meet. My next one will hopefully be Augusta


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very cool miamiredneck!! We will be going to London and then Metropolis, so maybe we'll meet then!


----------

